# fox squirrel



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thought i'd share my pic mainly grey's were i hunt and this is the first fox iv'e taken in years, a nice bonus. i have been out 6 times this year and have taken 9 all with my .22 marlin.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Squirrel huunting was a Saturday morning ritual that I enjoyed for many years prior to marriage and kids.

I miss it and I say every year that I'm going to resume the tradition.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

The horrors of cleaning is why I stopped going. Pretty fun to hunt but when you have to clean 12 or more it blows

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Been going out with my kid last few weekends, having a blast. Love the fox squirrels. We got a couple nice big ones opening weekend.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

_So far I only got one Foxy. The other 16 were all gray except for their heads. That part was RED!  _


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nelliboy2 said:


> The horrors of cleaning is why I stopped going. Pretty fun to hunt but when you have to clean 12 or more it blows
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Care to share any of the pitfalls or what you thought was bad? What to avoid? I'm going to hopefully be cleaning some here soon. And why do guys like the Foxs better? Just because they are different? Plumper? heh.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think many people prefer fox squirrels over grays except they are usually larger, which means they take longer to cook also, they are much harder to skin. The only thing I like more about fox squirrels is you don't need to be in the woods as early.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Fox squirrels are bigger. And generally a little dopey compared to the grays and black squirrels. A fox squirrel prefers to run from danger on the ground. Sometimes making for an easier shot. Grays will run from danger tree top to tree top. I dred skinning squirrels, but have had better luck doing it right after the shot.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I will agree bout the squirrels & yes any animal is easier to SKIN right after you get it , also you can sell the SKINS of squirrels now so don't let that go to waste !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

For eating I prefer grays . In my experiance once in a great while you will kill an old grey squirrel that is tough. With fox squirrels once in a while you will kill a young one that isn't tough


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd have to hunt in town if I wanted to shoot a grey. I've never seen one outside of any town around here.


----------



## webbhead (May 9, 2011)

!# You can't go wrong with a marlin!! My favorite 22's!


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

Where I hunt, I only see fox squirrels, and an occasional red. They are tough to skin. Maybe if I had a better technique. Today I used a hatchet and pliers for the first time and it made things go a little better.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> I will agree bout the squirrels & yes any animal is easier to SKIN right after you get it , also you can sell the SKINS of squirrels now so don't let that go to waste !
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that sounds very interesting. what will lower the value of a skin? I imagine a hole in the fur would skew the value a bit. what would a load of #8 out of say a 20 gauge do to the pelt?


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Specktur said:


> Where I hunt, I only see fox squirrels, and an occasional red. They are tough to skin. Maybe if I had a better technique. Today I used a hatchet and pliers for the first time and it made things go a little better.


Skin them right after you shoot them, much easier.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I have skinned them two different ways. One way if by taking away some fur under the tail then from the under size cut through the bone but not all the way thur until you cut it off. Cut out away from the tail until you get it about 1" o 1 1/4" wide. Now step on the tail and pull up with the two hind legs and you should be able to pull the top half out of the skin. You then should be able to pull the bottom part of the skin off. Cut off feet, head and tail then gut.

The second way I always did with my dad or my son. I always like doing this under running water. Make a slit in the center of the back Keeping the squirrel wet. Now work a couple of finger in to the slit you both will do this. Make sure you and putting the squirrel under running water. Now both of you will pull and the skin should rip off. Make sure you are still putting the squirrel under running water. You should have the squirrel skinned out cut off feet head and gut. Now when you are wanting to cut up the squirrel keep it under running water. The reason for the water is it helps with hair not getting onto the meat and you will not have as much to pick off. Hope this help out.Nothing better then squirrel and gravy in the morning


----------

